# How Busy is the Silver Star 92 overnight?



## Jade (Nov 18, 2019)

I am Traveling from Savannah, Georgia to Raleigh,NC overnight Next week with my boyfriend, and want to try to get seats together. Do you think that will be possible on the silver star at night ? The rooms are sold out.


----------



## Maglev (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi Jade!

It would be nice to say that couples traveling together in a coach are always seated together, but actually no one here knows that for certain. I would say that usually couples can sit together, but next week is a very busy travel time. You should be prepared for the possibility of sitting apart.


----------



## Jade (Nov 18, 2019)

Maglev said:


> Hi Jade!
> 
> It would be nice to say that couples traveling together in a coach are always seated together, but actually no one here knows that for certain. I would say that usually couples can sit together, but next week is a very busy travel time. You should be prepared for the possibility of sitting apart.



We leave Monday night.. Do you think the thanksgiving crowd ? Also we are both very young and never traveled alone. especially overnight so i am afraid of not being next to him.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Nov 18, 2019)

Maglev said:


> It would be nice to say that couples traveling together in a coach are always seated together, but actually no one here knows that for certain. I would say that usually couples can sit together, but next week is a very busy travel time. You should be prepared for the possibility of sitting apart.



Not even a parent traveling with a young child, can expect to be seated together in coach.

However, having said that, I would suggest you both be ready to grab two aisle seats, directly across from each other. Yea, you will have the aisle between you, but you can still talk to each other.


----------



## Qapla (Nov 18, 2019)

The Star is usually not that crowded further south ... but it tends to gain quite a number of passengers in JAX and you will be boarding shortly after that. Currently there are still seats available so the train is not full - yet.

Most likely when you board they will ask you where you are getting off and "assign" your seats - ask if you can have two seats together. If they are available, they will most likely let you have them.

Also, at the time of night you will be boarding the train will be in "quiet mode" with the lights dimmed and many people already asleep - after all, you will be boarding around 1:30 AM.

If you do not plan to sleep between Savannah and Raleigh you can always stow your carry-on above your seats and head to the cafe car and ride there - it is only a 7 hour trip and you should be able to find a table at that time of the morning.


BTW - since most will be asleep - there really is nothing to fear even if you don't get seats together.


----------

